# Vallecito Wood



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Nate,

Thanks for the heads up. Do you mean "Pick-up-Sticks?"

Give me a call about kayaking tomorrow.


----------



## NateK (Oct 17, 2006)

Below Pick Up Sticks. The long manky drop with the sharp right then the left hand turn. Bad location given in the first post. Sorry.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

How are flows looking for the weekend, 5/1?


----------



## NateK (Oct 17, 2006)

Vallecito is clean for now. Back down to code yellow. Proceed with caution there's a lot of loose wood in there.


----------



## NateK (Oct 17, 2006)

Back to code orange! There is a new piece of wood which was last seen floating in the landing of Entrance falls. Keep your nose up and if you don't see it be heads up downstream.


----------

